# Pricing



## Latoya Lawrence (May 7, 2018)

I have been offered to do a sliders bar and fruit display for 50 people. The sliders flavors are smoked pull pork and cheeseburgers. The fruit would include pineapples, grapes, strawberries, cantaloupe, and fruit dip.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What is the cost of your overhead? That includes the cost of ingredients, payroll, any rental space and equipment , transportation and your desired profit margin. This all needs to be added up and that's how much you charge. 

What concerns me is that you have listed 4 years of experience on your profile and yet, you do not know how to execute this very basic task. This makes me wonder what else you don't know about such as food safety etc. 

Are you sure you are ready to take on such a job?


----------



## Latoya Lawrence (May 7, 2018)

I have 4 year of Food Service Management in a state facility. I do have to knowledge to do this, but not catering. I did find the information I needed in order to set my prices. Thank you for your concerns.


----------

